# digital artwear...good or not so good ?



## familyofthedead (Jun 23, 2013)

I'am looking to tryout a few designs with an all over print for t-shirts and leggings, the only company I can find at a reasonable price is digital artwear. Just wondered if anyone had experience with them and knew about the quality ?


----------

